# Steer me in the right direction



## JohnnyGTO67 (Apr 16, 2021)

Even with all the threads and available kits i cannot seem to find an answer to my suspension situation. I would like to upgrade the suspension to something more modern, i.e tubular A-arms, sway bar, etc, but do not care to get into the Hotchkis/Ridetech look or price. Most kits i have found lower the car and that just does not jive with my style. I want a nice rake--wagon springs in the rear, you get the picture.

CPP or UMI seem to be the best option, but I cannot seem to piece together a kit without sacrificing ride height or extras that i do not need like spindles and disc brakes

Trying to keep the kit at or below the $2500/3000 range-- any direction would be grand

Cheers


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There are better choices than CPP.

I used the following on my 70 SS El Camino. It handled very well for a front end heavy BB Chevy.
Parts were bought from UMI but Global West is also very good as well as a few others.

Use your stock lower control arms with new bushings and quality ball joint from Proforged, UMI or GW
Tubular upper A Arm with 1/2" tall ball joint, delren bushings.
1 1/4 or 1 1/8 front bar with poly bushings

Boxed rear lower control arms with 1" bar
Stock with rubber bushings or if your budget allows, adjustable rear upper control arms with roto-joint bushings
Stock rubber bushings for the upper rear axle 'ears'

Upgraded steering box of 12.5:1 and a .190/.210 (or 25-30 lb) T-Bar for steering effort. A 93-98 Jeep Grand Cherokee box fits this description

Bilstein Shocks

Performance alignment

All his should fit into your budget easily without messing with your ride height. I mentioned the adjustable rear upper control arms so you can adjust your driveline angle. A major source of vibration with lifted cars


----------



## JohnnyGTO67 (Apr 16, 2021)

Gracias,

The lengthy response was much appreciated.

Ive spent a better part of the day mixing up various setups in UMI and Global West. For someone who is running a sunday driver with a mildly (475 hp) 400ci is fully adjustable rear upper and lower control arms with it--running stock BOP 8.2.

The upper control arms upgraded to adj tubular has a modern advantage of more camber degree, but are the lowers worth the juice?

Again, there is a bevy of threads with similar content, but no straight answer.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Unless you're building an all out gymkhana car like the UMI LeMans test car, I'd say that the lower tubular arms aren't worth it. But...
Fully inspect your factory lowers for cracks around the ball joint. Some people weld a small reinforcement plate across the bottom to strengthen that area


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

JohnnyGTO67 said:


> I would like to upgrade the suspension to something more modern, i.e tubular A-arms, sway bar, etc, but do not care to get into the Hotchkis/Ridetech look or price. Most kits i have found lower the car and that just does not jive with my style. I want a nice rake--wagon springs in the rear, you get the picture.


This statement could literally come from my mouth, word for word.

And since I post on this subject so frequently, I can't possibly see how you couldve missed it... That being said, Im notorious for loving tubular suspension and high as hell GTO's.

I prefer Global West, and if you're just doing the front, it will fit your budget... Possibly the rear too. I also love UMI.

I have GW uppers and lowers, all the way around. UMI factory height springs, Bilsteins, GW frame braces, UMI sway bars, and Spohn rear shock mounts. My 67 handles like a Trans Am, and it sits so high that I can do oil changes without jacks.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

JohnnyGTO67 said:


> Gracias,
> 
> The lengthy response was much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Im having some trouble understanding what youre asking. Do you already have the rear done, or are you asking if you should?

My car is a 67/ 400ci/ 450HP/ 8.2 BOP/ with a TKX, and I drive like I stole it.

I don't use adjustable uppers or spherical ends on the diff... which I probably should, but my car already handles so well that it would be a waste.

GW rear lowers and UMI rear uppers, along with Bilsteins and UMI coils and UMI bar, will be a complete game changer.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

1967 PONTIAC GTO Global West Suspension CTA-42A Global West Suspension G-Plus Control Arms | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Global West Suspension G-Plus Control Arms with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Control Arms at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com












1967 PONTIAC GTO Global West Suspension CTA-42L Global West Suspension G-Plus Control Arms | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Global West Suspension G-Plus Control Arms with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Control Arms at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com












1967 PONTIAC GTO Global West Suspension TBC-4 Global West Suspension G-Plus Control Arms | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Global West Suspension G-Plus Control Arms with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Control Arms at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com












UMI Performance 4034-B UMI Performance Solid Rear Sway Bars | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - UMI Performance Solid Rear Sway Bars with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Sway Bars at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com












UMI Performance 4035-B UMI Performance Front Sway Bars | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - UMI Performance Front Sway Bars with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Sway Bars at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com












UMI Performance 4016-B UMI Performance Rear Non-Adjustable Upper Control Arms | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - UMI Performance Rear Non-Adjustable Upper Control Arms with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Control Arms at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com












UMI Performance 4049R UMI Performance Stock Height Springs | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - UMI Performance Stock Height Springs with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Coil Springs at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com












UMI Performance 4049F UMI Performance Stock Height Springs | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - UMI Performance Stock Height Springs with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Coil Springs at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com












BILSTEIN SHOCK ABSORBER SET,FRONT & REAR SHOCKS,64-67 GM A-BODY,B6 HEAVY DUTY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BILSTEIN SHOCK ABSORBER SET,FRONT & REAR SHOCKS,64-67 GM A-BODY,B6 HEAVY DUTY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





This will put you in the $3000 range and these are the best components that money can buy. You'll handle like a formula one car, stop on a dime, and when people ask about your wheel hop, you'll say, what's wheel hop?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Only thing else you might want are 1" spacers for the rear springs (depending on how level you sit when done), and poly bushings for the UMI rear arms.

I would also spend the extra $150 and do rear frame supports, since you'll already be working there and replacing the bolts that they use.









Global West Suspension TS-47 Global West Suspension Rear Frame Supports | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Global West Suspension Rear Frame Supports with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Control Arm Reinforcement Braces at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

All of these cars will work with lowering springs, but none of them are going to lower your car unless you choose to go that route.


----------

